# Okay setup for tarpon? help



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Is this a good setup a Penn 9500 with the spool filled with 25lb trilene big game, 80 lb ande leader attached to a swim bait or 80lb leader with a circle hook. ( Ly or Threadfin for bait) I have never caught a tarpon before so all the info ya'll can give me will be much appreciated. On how to beach a tarpon to take a pic and stuff like that I just don't want the fish to die. Thanks


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

ya mono leader with a live bait is the best.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cobia09 (7/25/2009)*ya mono leader with a live bait is the best.


flourocarbon. 

we use 50


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

use about 5' of 50lb flourocarbon, splice it to your main line..... most everyone i know, myself included use an 8/0 owner SSW (short shank wide gap) circle hook, the older style with an offset eye and point(if you can find them)

they work extremely well, the main thing is to lead the fish by alot, at least 20 feet, that way it gives your bait time to sink to eye level, and you don't spook them.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

splice is best if u know how and flourocarbon if u want to spend a little extra $ but other than that you should be good just watch out for kings as they will have fun tearing up your leader


----------

